# The Price Of TVs



## fmdog44 (Feb 14, 2020)

I dropped off a phone & laptop yesterday at Best Buy for recycling and checked out the TVs while I was there. I was amazed at how low the prices are now. It's been a lot of years since I bought on but now I wish one would blow up on me so I could buy a new one at the current prices.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I dropped off a phone & laptop yesterday at Best Buy for recycling and checked out the TVs while I was there. I was amazed at how low the prices are now. It's been a lot of years since I bought on but now I wish one would blow up on me so I could buy a new one at the current prices.


 *Not all cheap ones are very good tho'.....* *caveat emptor *


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 14, 2020)

I recently bought a new TV, supper light as well. 

If you buy bleeding edge technology, you still pay a high price to be the first one in your neighborhood to have it. I prefer to make sure it's stable and usable before I buy it. Best Buy had 8k TVs, but not sure if you could utilize all it's power at this time.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 14, 2020)

Is this something else I have missed. bleeding edge??


----------



## Don M. (Feb 14, 2020)

TV prices are a fraction of what they used to be.  We bought a Panasonic Plasma somewhere around 2006, and paid over $1500.  Now, a similar TV will go for less than $400, on sale.  We have an old Sanyo CRT 20" tv in the wifes sewing room, and it's still working great...a replacement 32" flat screen would only cost around $100, but we will probably wait until this old relic fails.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 14, 2020)

Lakeland living said:


> Is this something else I have missed. bleeding edge??


Bleeding edge is another way of saying the latest technology.  It's bleeding because often there are bugs and problems with anything new.

Don


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 15, 2020)

All the latest tvs seem to be 'smart' tvs. There doesn't seem to be any option. I don't like what I've read about them so I'll buy a re-conditioned one when my present one needs replacing.


----------



## Mike (Feb 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> All the latest tvs seem to be 'smart' tvs. There doesn't seem to be any option. I don't like what I've read about them so I'll buy a re-conditioned one when my present one needs replacing.


A smart TV Rosemarie is just a TV and will only work
as a TV until you plug it in to your Broadband, then
it becomes smart, though some are smarter than others.

They don't use up any of you download allowance either,
some will work from from wifi, though I can't think which
ones do that, mine is plugged in to my router.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 15, 2020)

Roll up TV..





.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2020)

We’ve had good luck with our LG smart 55inch tv. Beautiful picture quality and audio runs thru my sound bar. My daughter just bought a 75 inch tv. Takes up one wall and took two guys to put it up.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Roll up TV..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Once they perfect that..I want one....


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 15, 2020)

We do live in a time of fantastic toys.  Who needs flying cars?

Don


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 15, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> All the latest tvs seem to be 'smart' tvs. There doesn't seem to be any option. I don't like what I've read about them so I'll buy a re-conditioned one when my present one needs replacing.


If you have cable now, the cable company already knows everything you watch.

Don


----------



## charry (Feb 15, 2020)

we just have a normal 45 inch....( not a smart one ),.. we dont watch alot of tv ......just the news in the daytime ....


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 15, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> If you have cable now, the cable company already knows everything you watch.
> 
> Don


True but we have been monitored since the Nielsen Ratings started.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hologram TV was invented in 2015 but I have not seen one yet.


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 15, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> True but we have been monitored since the Nielsen Ratings started.


True, but the Nielsens were voluntary.  I don't know how much the cable companies actually track, but the data are there if they want it.  I suspect it's something the networks would be interested in.

Don


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 15, 2020)

There were 3D TV's for a while, but they are gone for a number of reasons that you can read here.

Don


----------



## JaniceM (Feb 19, 2020)

Two things I hate:  super-modern-unnecessary things, and spending a lot of money on super-modern-unnecessary things.  If my current, very old t.v. quits, I'll go to Goodwill or a similar place and hope to find something old-fashioned and basic.


----------

